# New Thetford toilet is very poor



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have just taken delivery of a new van with which I am very pleased. There is one major problem, the new Thetford C 250 cassette toilet. My van came with two toilet cassettes, unfortunately the blades on both are faulty, they may not close fully as you remove the cassette for emptying. The first time this happened I got a fair dollop of the contents down my leg and into my shoe. I have since found that as often as not the blades do not close fully. In addition there is a little printed circuit board clipped on behind the flush switch but every time you flush the board falls off. That was not too difficult to repair, I simply wedged the pcb in place.

Rather than bother the dealer with what seemed like a simple problem I rang several local Thetford dealers to see if they would replace the faulty cassette parts under warranty only to be told that I should go back to the dealer from whom I bought the van. Some Thetford agents said they would evaluate my claim and let me know whether they considered the fault to be covered by the warranty but I would have to leave the cassettes with them till their workshops had time to take a look which might be several days. I asked if they had the parts and they all said the toilet was new and they had no stock of parts.

I decided that a call direct to Thetford might get a more sympathetic hearing. I rang the service centre and spoke to a very helpful chap who took some details and said he would post me the parts which would be very easily fitted, an excellent result I thought. A week later no parts have come. I rang again today and was told Thetford have no stock of parts in the UK, they are made in Holland. I asked if they could contact Holland and ask someone to put the bits in the post. They would not do that. 

This is my fifth van and all have had Thetford toilets, I have never had a problem till now. The toilets in my old vans all seemed to be a thoroughly goo job. 

This new toilet looks cheap and flimsy and in use feels as though a heavy touch would break it. So not only does it look and feel inferior it does not work properly.

Shame on you Thetford,

Erneboy.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Cripes, what with scuttlegate, juddergate and now lavvygate what is the world coming to?

Seriously though, Erneboy, doesn't sound like a barrel of laughs at all so hope you get it sorted soon, and that Thetford get their act together. The bog is the last place you want any bother.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Is that the swivel cassette toilet? or the new ceramic one?

Our new mh has a swivel but not the new ceramic and this one seems about the same as the last one we had. Never had anything falling off and blade seems to close ok.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Zulurita, it is a plastic swivel toilet, Thetfords new improved model. It just seems cheap and nasty to me, an attempt to reduce the weight of materials etc. and save money if I had to guess, Erneboy.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Erneboy,

this is very unfortunate. One hint, however:

Do not bother with Thetford, go to your dealer. This is a new van, and the dealer is _legally obliged_ to make sure that everything is in good order. This includes the loo. Let him have all the hassle with Thetford.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I would have thought Theford have a department full of testers whose only job in life is jobs. All day I have imagined them sitting there, reading newspapers and comics line testing the products as they come off the assembly line. I can only imagine that the original Germanic testers have long since gone for better jobs and immigrant labour is now used allowing crap parts to go through.

They used to be piecetime workers and it is where the orginal saying came from that was picked up by Powell for his scouts - Bob a Job" 8)


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Pussers the main man when it comes to toilets. I have been pis**d off since they stopped fitting the seperate water tank. All there products now seem built down to a price. I have had problems several times with the blade on mine.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> They used to be piecetime workers and it is where the orginal saying came from that was picked up by Powell for his scouts - Bob a Job" 8)


  

Would you like to write a daily column ? We all need a good laugh at least once a day.

( I know what erneboy means about the Thetford- ours feels thinner and more flimsy than previous ones though we have not - touch wood- had problems with it.)

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a possibility Erneboy, this just might be your problem. :? 

On our swivel Thetford the lever has a very distinct and quite stiff final movement when it closes the blade completely. It comes up against what feels like a stop, and needs quite a hard push to "click" into place fully closed.

At first I found my cassette wouldn't come out easily, until I discovered I had been too gentle with the lever and had not fully closed the blade.

Hope this helps.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies/ suggestions, but,

COME ON THETFORD. SOMEONE FROM OR CONNECTED TO THETFORD MUST READ THE FORUM, SO WHY DON'T YOU REPLY HERE OR TO THE EMAIL I SENT DIRECT TO YOU OR CONTACT ME BY PHONE USING THE NUMBER GIVEN ON MY EMAIL.
Erneboy.


----------



## 111086 (Apr 3, 2008)

As 'Gerhard' mentions in his post in the first instance you should contact your dealer with any problem. However, on this occasion Thetford were happy to bypass this to find a speedy resolution to the gentlemans complaint.
We were happy to replace the parts and had them on order. As soon as we had them available they would have been forwarded on to the end user.

Unfortunately the gentleman was not happy with this goodwill gesture and so we have no option but to refer him to his dealer to pursue the warranty claim through the correct channels..

Please note Thetford do not monitor forums and will not be entering into any further public discussion regarding the matter. All our contact details can be found at www.thetford.eu.

Kind regards,

Thetford Customer Care.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thetford have now replied. Before I give details let me recap on the situation, I had a faulty product, contacted Thetford dealers as instructed in the warranty section in the literature provided with the toilet. No dealers would be able to look at the toilet for some time and even if they did, they had no stock of parts, although most did not want to look at it unless I had bought the toilet from them. Initially Thetford responded by saying they would post me the parts, excellent I thought, but after a week no parts arrived so I rang again to be told they had no stock except in Holland.


Thetfords reply, by phone this afternoon,

1. They are aggreived that I have posted on this forum.
2. I have no rights directly with them.
3. Their offer to send me replacement parts is now withdrawn, I must go through a dealer/agent.

They have refused to send me an email confirming any of this, presumably because they think I might post it here.

I Think,
1. Sorry they are aggreived but they could have offered to have the parts posted to me from Holland obviating the need for me to post here.
2. I believe the guarantee they give is to me as the purchaser and user of the toilet.
3.At the risk of causing further offence their attitude now borders on being childish.

They seem to be upset however I gave them the oppurtunity to rectify the situation before I posted here.

As you will all appreciate it is pretty inconvenent not having a toilet, all the more so as the van is only two weeks old and we are itching to use it.

This is now so silly I am beginning to find it funny, in a Fawlty Towers kind of way, I didn't catch the Thetford chaps name on the phone, I wonder if it is Basil,

Erneboy.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Just a possibility Erneboy, this just might be your problem. :?
> 
> On our swivel Thetford the lever has a very distinct and quite stiff final movement when it closes the blade completely. It comes up against what feels like a stop, and needs quite a hard push to "click" into place fully closed.
> 
> ...


Dave

Our toilet is the same. The lever needs a firm, final, push to drive the lever into place. I'm sure erneboy will know this but it's a valid point.

Tim


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Loo*



Pusser said:


> I would have thought Theford have a department full of testers whose only job in life is jobs. All day I have imagined them sitting there, reading newspapers and comics line testing the products as they come off the assembly line. I can only imagine that the original Germanic testers have long since gone for better jobs and immigrant labour is now used allowing crap parts to go through.
> 
> They used to be piecetime workers and it is where the orginal saying came from that was picked up by Powell for his scouts - Bob a Job" 8)


Well, what can I add, other than the humble bucket is always on standby.

I thought the new Thetford loo was supposed to be the bees knees.

R


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Tomorrow is camera up bum day for me. I would like to say that my whole life has been lived for this moment and just cannot wait until tomorrow. :roll: Probably can't wait for 5 minutes once I take the moviprep.  

I don't know what sort of camera they will use but if its a webcam I will post a link. 8) 

This may appear off topic but not from where I am sitting or rather sitting on. 8O


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Pusser said:


> Tomorrow is camera up bum day for me. I would like to say that my whole life has been lived for this moment and just cannot wait until tomorrow. :roll: Probably can't wait for 5 minutes once I take the moviprep.
> 
> I don't know what sort of camera they will use but if its a webcam I will post a link. 8)
> 
> This may appear off topic but not from where I am sitting or rather sitting on. 8O


I believe they use digital SLRs with a big F.O. lens.

Tim


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Thetford reply:

Typical *crap* reply form a *crap* manufacturer who only know about *crap* and nothing about customer service, they may not monitor this forum but they read the original post and thought that was *crap*, like their customer service reply. I felt so incensed by that reply that I have forwarded it to the CEO and hope somebody there kicks the *crap* out of the customer service person who saw fit to write it

Bob

PS hope your problem gets sorted soon, you have my sympathy.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pusser said:


> Tomorrow is camera up bum day for me.


Don't worry Pusser - at least, not until you feel the need to swallow hard. 8O

It might make your eyes bulge a bit, but you won't be constipated for a day or two so look on the bright side!! 

But seriously though. Best of luck. When I think of you tomorrow I'm sure my eyes will water - but not as much as yours! :lol: :lol:

Hope it all goes well.

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pusser

As one who has had a good deal more than his fair share of large cameras in small orifices recently I truly sympathise and wish you all the best for tomorrow. Please report back tomorrow on your experience, we'll all be crossing our fingers (and legs probably) for you and anxiously awaiting any news.

However, this thread is in serious danger of going off topic and it's a serious topic at that. We all accept that Theford are quite entitled to wash their hands of the problem and leave the dealer who sold the van to sort it. However, is it really the wisest policy for a manufacturer to bury their head in the sand and pretend that internet forums don't matter?

Back to topic please. 8)


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Pusser is it a proctologist or a brain surgeon you have the appointment with? :lol: :lol: 
If so may I have his name, I want to meet the person who can take the crap out of you and be left unscathed!!!

Mods edit:

{offtopic} 

Read the last post please Bigfoot

{offtopic}


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I think I saw one of these new toilets at the NEC but as they all do look much the same I could have easily been mistaken :roll:

But now that I have read some of the information about them which is at the links below I can see that they are very new and I wonder how many actual users we have on the forum.

Thetford C250 link <<

Press release ( mid 2007) link <<

Do you have one of these toilets in your van? Do you have any problems with it? ... or like Erneboy says in his opening post "This is my fifth van and all have had Thetford toilets, I have never had a problem till now. The toilets in my old vans all seemed to do a thoroughly good job. " 
So is it just as good as the old ones?

I too have always been really happy with my "Thetford", without it motorhoming in wild, lovely places would just not be on ... so I have always held Thetford in high esteem and that is whyI am a little surprised that "Thetford" have signed up to post just the one post... a post that does nothing to help really, what a missed opportunity by them :roll: ... and to be honest I think they may have misunderstood how the post from them will be interpreted.

I do not think that MHF should try to be like the BBC's watchdog ...but I do feel that if Erneboy has a real problem with this new cassette we should at least let up on the toilet humour and take a little more note or it may be you and me trying to solve this on our next new van.

Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ignore my previous post about the stiff lever - and possibly Timbop's as well.

Wrong model - haven't even seen the one Spykal just linked to.

Sorry.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

After reading the previous posts, I have come to a few conclusions.
Firstly I agree that it was rather churlish of Thetford to respond in such a manner. However the original post was quite agressive with shouting and misspellings.
Previous post which have covered various issues have given me the impression of impatience. Awaiting spares from the factory in Holland,its not round the corner! Companies today work to 'just in time' spare parts which are not being moved fast is money which is not working.
I think that his website needs to reflect on what it is here to do. Advice yes,pressure group depends,maybe as a last resort. Those firms that have signed up here,and to other like minded sites,have reaped enormous benefits.
If the approach to Thetford was in the same manner as the earlier posting I can see why they became miffed.
Patience is a virtue,manners maketh the man (or woman)!
Life is too short to take it seriously!!!


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Stores based in Holland should not be a problem.

I buy thru coolant drills, these are often not in stock in UK but shipped from Germany, they still arrive next day by UPS for a fiver.

If I order today before 6pm, guy in Sheffield just orders stock from Germany as if it was coming from stores at their Sheffield headquarters.

J.I.T if fine when it works, and it does with this company I deal with in Sheffield for tooling.

Thetford most likely have a regular courier collection each end of day, if not through the day. However some spares department only have one delivery a week, I was told this when I needed a new injector, I had missed next delivery cut off time, and it would be the following delivery for my parts.

It would be interesting to know if Thetford post out spares as required, or on a weekly basis to each dealer, this would affect time to get repairs done.


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

bigfoot said:


> After reading the previous posts, I have come to a few conclusions.
> Firstly I agree that it was rather churlish of Thetford to respond in such a manner. However the original post was quite agressive with shouting and misspellings.
> Previous post which have covered various issues have given me the impression of impatience. Awaiting spares from the factory in Holland,its not round the corner! Companies today work to 'just in time' spare parts which are not being moved fast is money which is not working.
> I think that his website needs to reflect on what it is here to do. Advice yes,pressure group depends,maybe as a last resort. Those firms that have signed up here,and to other like minded sites,have reaped enormous benefits.
> ...


Having read the original post I don't quite understand this apart from a possible typo error. What I do understand is that;
1. Someone has spent a lot of money on a motorhome, the use of which is likely to be restricted because of the failure of a piece of quite important equipment, and is understandably feeling aggrieved
2. Thetford instead of trying to help their end-user, appear to have decided to act in a childish and almost obstructive manner. Their service network appears to be less than satisfactory to overcome this problem quickly and in my opinion Thetford are in effect treating their end-users with contempt and abusing their dominant position.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I do agree with your comments re expensive purchase but I do find some buyers are very agressive with their complaining-softly catchee monkey.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> snipped :-softly catchee monkey.


Quite true ... that is always good advice but I think that maybe even Lord Robert Baden Powell may have lost his rag a little bit when faced with a non functioning bog in a brand new expensive motorohome. It is hardly a case of a bob a jobbie is it? :lol:

And just to get back on topic  .... is there still no one out there with a report of how this new C250 toilet from Thetford works for them?

Mike


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

spykal said:


> bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > snipped :-softly catchee monkey.
> ...


Very good!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

spykal said:


> bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > snipped :-softly catchee monkey.
> ...


Baden-Powell was a tugger. a caravan was presented to him at the 1929 jamboree at Arrowe Park in Birkenhead,my home town. Bod a Job finished years ago,but a witty comment never the less.
My concern is that this issue should have been discussed with the dealer,with whom you have the contract,then they sort it out. The advantage of this is that trading standards can deal and you have more local and immediate access.
Also have Thetford outsourced manufacture to Asia?


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

*Thetford 250 cassette toilet*

I asked a very similar question about the Thetford 250 about a month ago, having been told that the quality was below standard. I struggled to get a reply from anybody that had used the loo, so decided to carry on and have one installed in my new van. However yesterday at MH manufacturer I had the opportunity to try and compare the 250 with it's predecessor the 200, and can now confirm other peoples opinions that the 250 is much poorer quality, the plastic is thinner and weaker with a very poor finish, particularly the back panel and it's appearance is much less pleasing to the eye ( angular as against previous nice rounded corners). the bowl however is a slight improvement in shape and size. I was particularly keen to have some of the extras that can be fitted (vent and level gauge), but was so disappointed with the new 250 that i cancelled the 250 and are having the original 200 fitted with a SOG unit.
I can only say that I am really pleased that I had the chance to compare the two side by side, couldn't believe the difference in Quality


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Thetford 250 cassette toilet*



wooly said:


> I asked a very similar question about the Thetford 250 about a month ago, having been told that the quality was below standard. I struggled to get a reply from anybody that had used the loo, so decided to carry on and have one installed in my new van. However yesterday at MH manufacturer I had the opportunity to try and compare the 250 with it's predecessor the 200, and can now confirm other peoples opinions that the 250 is much poorer quality, the plastic is thinner and weaker with a very poor finish, particularly the back panel and it's appearance is much less pleasing to the eye ( angular as against previous nice rounded corners). the bowl however is a slight improvement in shape and size. I was particularly keen to have some of the extras that can be fitted (vent and level gauge), but was so disappointed with the new 250 that i cancelled the 250 and are having the original 200 fitted with a Sog unit.
> I can only say that I am really pleased that I had the chance to compare the two side by side, couldn't believe the difference in Quality


Have to agree with you, I to was disappointed when Thetford brought out this new loo with larger cassette on wheels and pull out handle as it wouldn't be on our new MH. That is until we saw it at the NEC my wife thought in looked awful and as you said poor quality. So if Thetford are that prickly about fair comment on this Forum. Sod their luck. As for spelling mistakes or grammar, get a life! we are here to help one another, aren't we?

Wobby

Wobby


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Thetford 250 cassette toilet*



wooly said:


> I asked a very similar question about the Thetford 250 about a month ago, having been told that the quality was below standard.


Hi wooly

Thanks for that ... I must have missed your previous thread about you trying to decide whether to have the new 250C toilet fitted in your new bespoke van .... if anyone wishes to read the thread you can find it Here <<< ...it makes interesting reading but wooley failed to find any user to comment... but there is some advice from a dealer as to which unit to choose.

So now we have some other views on how the 250c looks but we still have not found another user ...it looks like erneboy is still on his own.

Mike


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I know the contract is with the dealer, but most items of equipment also have a manufacturers warranty which is in addition to (and not in place of) the dealers obligations.

Thetford may feel aggrieved, but I am surprised that their good name and customer care takes second place to corporate sensibilities!!!
In addition, one customers opinion may not matter much to them, but if it is aired on the web, and possibly in general conversation their reputation could suffer.

Incidentally, Does anyone else make toilets for Motorhomes and Caravans???


----------



## 108853 (Dec 23, 2007)

*thetford*



Boff said:


> Hi Erneboy,
> 
> this is very unfortunate. One hint, however:
> 
> ...


Maybe that is so Gerhard, BUT considering the nature of the product at fault would YOU be volunteering to sort out the 'mess'!
I for one would not expect anyone to be expected to work on this particular part of my motorhome. It should be sorted by Thetford directly I think. Just send out a complete assembly maybe?


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Ignore my previous post about the stiff lever - and possibly Timbop's as well.
> 
> Wrong model - haven't even seen the one Spykal just linked to.
> 
> Sorry.


This is not the same as mine. Mine cassette is of the long, green variety.

Tim


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: thetford*

Hi!



rosssoandy said:


> I for one would not expect anyone to be expected to work on this particular part of my motorhome. It should be sorted by Thetford directly I think.


In fact I would not mind who actually does the job. As long as the loo _works_ afterwards as it should.

But it is still the dealer's legal responsibility to sort it out. Whether he calls in Thetford, replaces the defective part, or the whole thing, that is his problem.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello all,

Erneboy again. Been away for a week and have had no net access, so have just been catching up on your comments, mostly helpful ,thank you.

For the benefit of those few who say I was aggressive or shouting I would point you in the direction of my first post in which I explain in some detail that I spoke to several Thetford agents in the belief that this difficulty would be easily resolved, you only have my word for it but I can assure you that my approach was reasonable at all times. I did not contact my dealer as I live 350 miles away from their workshop and thought this would be easily solved without having to go back to them.

I think it was reasonable to contact Thetford direct as their agents had no parts. I do not think asking the Thetford chap for an eta for the parts was unreasonable, when he could not give me an eta I think it was reasonable to ask if they could be posted from Holland. When he refused even to see if this could be done I think it was reasonable to tell him that I would post details here having first allowed him time to reconsider. I did become agitated when I had no reply from Thetford to my email. I then posted in a
manner that could be described as shouting and of course I was very disappointed when I did get a reply by telephone to discover that it came from the same unhelpful chap I had spoken to before. I had hoped that someone more senior might have seen the email and stepped in to resolve the problem. 

As far as dealing direct with Thetford goes let me quote a few words from their warranty, 'in case of defects within the guarantee period Thetford will repair or replace the product', ample justification for going direct, although later on in the guarantee it does say that a Thetford Service Centre should be used. That seemed a bit pointless to me as they had no parts.

My new van is a Frankia, perhaps it is now time to involve the dealer and Frankia.

Still no progress on obtaining parts, Erneboy.


----------

